
The HTML Hell Page - njsubedi
http://www.catb.org/~esr/html-hell.html
======
leephillips
One of his peeves: "CSS that changes the hotlink colors"

The date is recent, but many of his items are obviously from the Web's early
days. Not that things have gotten better.

